# What’s your last-ditch-effort call or tactic



## KarenSRoss (6 mo ago)

You’ve worked a bird for hours and he gobbles, but won’t budge…What’s your last-ditch-effort call or tactic?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I get super agressive with cutting and what not. Try to fire him up so much he cant resist. Works about 70% of the time. Or if he is henned up it could draw in the hens.


----------

